# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Its urgent help:HOW TO Open the .pdf file present in the root path ofthe application?

## SeemsP

Hi Friends,

I am new to Silver light.

I have written the below code which will open the .pdf file from the *silverligt path*.
as below:



```

           Uri uri = new Uri(HtmlPage.Document.DocumentUri, "/ClientBin/10c.pdf");
                       string path = uri.AbsoluteUri.ToString();
            HtmlPage.Window.Eval("window.open('" + path + "')");
            //HtmlPage.Window.Eval("document.location.href='" + path + "';");
```

I want to open the .*pdf* file kept in the root directory of the application, (note - do not hard code)
ex: i want to open the .pdf file kept in the below location:
C:\Webs\SLLoadHelp.

Just have look @ the screen shot.
Its very urgent, help me out.

Regards
Prity

----------


## SeemsP

Can any one please help me out, soon, please.

----------

